# Fluval mineral plus, where?



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find Fluval mineral plus and other shrimp food in Markham or nearby?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Frank's aquarium has all the shrimp food and supplues you need...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

laurahmm said:


> Frank's aquarium has all the shrimp food and supplues you need...


Thanks, I go there very often, I bought some Borneo Wild stuff but didn't notice he has any Fluval shrimp stuff. I'll ask him next time I'm there.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

sorry... you are right.. I think he has mosura mineral plus... he doesnt carry any fluval supplies I dont think... you should call to verify...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

laurahmm said:


> sorry... you are right.. I think he has mosura mineral plus... he doesnt carry any fluval supplies I dont think... you should call to verify...


No worry, I bought the GH UP from him, just wondering if that Fluval stuff is any good and thinking to give it a try.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Still no one has any lead? Sad, Canadian products not available in Canada's biggest city.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Try Big Als, I'm sure they have it. Luck's aquarium also had it but I don't know if they have it anymore. Frank's place did have it during the summer but with the move I don't think he is planning to restock anytime soon


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe Frank used to sell it, but I know Big Al's sells Fluval products, as well as the mineral plus. At least I bought mine from the Newmarket location.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Great, thanks. I was going to BA this weekend anyway... will check it out.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I know Big Al's Hamilton has it and the Fluval Shrimp Food as well, so Big Al's around you might.


----------

